

New shootout benchmark shows LuaJIT 2.0-beta3 - silentbicycle
http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2009-11/msg00039.html

======
prog
LuaJIT performance is certainly impressive. Is this Lua specific as the name
implies or is it comparable to something like LLVM?

------
moe
Lua has always been very fast, but this is just nuts.

